# Flippingout Peerless



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

This preview is after owning this slingshot about a month now. The poly Peerless is my first "store bought" slingshot (i dont count my cheap Daisy type one). Its gone through me learning slingshotting including quite a few fork hits. Its a tough little shooter. Fork hits hardly leave a dent.

I like the quick change band attachment setup.That was the reason i bought it over others Simple Shot has for sale in the same price range. Over all its a great little slingshot. And the shipping was almost instant.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

The peerless was also my first slingshot. Very durable and can be banded both ttf and ott. It's worth it, a very good slingshot I would get another


----------

